# Gun's and Ammo.



## Rojack79 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey everyone. IF anyone is a gun enthusiast could they help me out. I would like to know how much material the average 9 mm bullet can go through before it would be stopped? Like how much metal would it penetrate? Wood? Cement? Um and anything else that would be used to stopped bullet's?


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 23, 2015)

I went to bing search and typed in the following: "ballistics experiments 9 mm youtube" There aren't many results but I used fairly specific search terms. Use fewer descriptors and get a wider range of results. Good luck!


----------



## Sam (Nov 23, 2015)

A 9mm round has a velocity between 990 and 1350 feet per second. That's almost as powerful as a .357 magnum round, which gives you an idea of how powerful a 9mm is. 

In terms of penetration, it depends on the ammo. Standard 9mm ammo has an average of between 8 to 15 inches of penetration, but a full metal jacket has approximately 25 inches. It will go through wood like sheetrock. Concrete (cement is not a solid material; it's a powder that when mixed with water and stones creates concrete) is a different animal. Depending on thickness, it can stop almost anything except armour-piercing rounds. 

That said, a kevlar vest will stop anything up to and including a .44 magnum round.


----------



## Rojack79 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I to went and looked up what can a 9mm penetrate and got some good video's on youtube. Found out that they can do quite a bit of damage. But i think just to be on the safe side i will give my character some armor piercing round's. That should be able to get through the armor of my robot's in the book.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 23, 2015)

You could just give him a .40 cal. which many have switched over to.  I have a couple of Glock 9mm one a 23 the other a 19 and carry the .40 cal. most of the time. It is easy to conceal holds almost as many rounds and has more stopping power. 

Armor piercing rounds in the nine don't exists as far as I know, _I have never seen them sold anywhere.  _If you are looking for a handgun caliber that would be a fast bullet able to have the most penetration look up the ballistics for some of the loads for a .357 sig.  Keep in mind that ammo for any caliber comes in many different bullet weights and powder charges.  A standard ball ammo round in say the nine compared to a defensive load with a semi hollow point design like the Hydro-Shock will have very different ballistics.  Both are nines but with inherently different characteristics


----------

